# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  Restaurants in French Riviera

## Foxy

We are heading over to Nice, Cannes and St. Tropez in a few weeks and was curious if anyone had a few recommendations for good restaurants/bistros in those areas? Back to Saint Barths in November.

----------


## JEK

Foxy - moved your post down here for more traction! Islander lives in that part of the world and is our expert -- I'm sure he will give you some help.

----------


## Foxy

great and thanks.

----------


## JohnC

One of the best restaurants I have ever eaten at: Chateau Chevre d'Or at hotel of same name in Eze.
You are served champagne and apps on the terrace then escorted to your table later. Impecable service and quality. It is the only time in my life when I said an over $200 (per person) meal was worth every penny. We stayed there and liked it so much we went  back.

----------


## Islander

I can only speak about St Tropez as this is where I am. 

There are many restaurants in town, and the best ones are not  necessarily located on the harbor.

One of the best (and not the cheapest!) is Château de la Messardière "Les 3 saisons" (the Chef has one star at the Michelin).....

Also: Hotel Byblos, Sube, Café de Paris, Salama, Le Sporting, La Tour Joseph, Le Quai, Papagayo...

In Pampelonne Beach (lunch): Les Jumeaux, Tiki Beach, Club 55, Niki Beach.......

Hope this helps.....

----------


## cassidain

I defer to Islander, who lives sur place, and I humbly second his recommendations of Le Sporting (a great café/bar on la Place des Lices) and le Café de Paris (a great café/bar on the quai).
We very much enjoyed le Caprice des Deux in la rue du Portail Neuf last time 'round for its very competent kitchen and charming local ambiance (on the gay side).
I might add that the resto scene in St-Trop' is a bit challenging as most are expensive, not particularly good, and touristy.

Bonne chance !

----------


## DaddyLeCool

As John C said, Le Chevre d'Or at Eze Village near Monaco has breathtaking views on the coast, and drinking a cup of champagne on the terrace is a wonderful and unique experience. As far as I am concerned, I consider nevertheless that the new chef who arrived 1,5 year ago is below the former one.

L'Oasis in Mandelieu/La Nappoule is also a two star restaurant and one of my favourites on the Riviera.

Do not forget La Bastide Saint Antoine (chef Chibois) in Grasse with an exhilarating cuisine centered on olive oil ( try olive oil ice cream).

In Monaco you must try Le Grill at the last floor of legendary Hotel de Paris (operated by alain Ducasse with views on Monaco harbour) and also the beach restaurant of Monte Carlo Beach restaurant, if you want to meet beautiful people and beautiful cars.

In Marseilles you have obviously the best fish restaurant in the world (Le Petit Nice by three star awarded Passedat), the secobd one being (for me) Le Bernardin in NYC.

I can give you a lot of more affordable adresses. Before living in Saint Barth I used to go on the Rivierza for business once or twice a week (and I continue to go there from SB once a month).

----------

